# The Devil is in the details - 1941 Dx paint questions



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2011)

I am in process of having the Chrome done on my 41 Dx. Since the rims are unlaced, I wanna paint/pinstripe the rims. The bike is Black and Creme. What color should the rims be?
Black with Creme pinstripe or Creme with Black pinstripe? 

I have also acquired a Front Locking Truss fork for it. Although not standard equipment for the bike, definately an option in 1941. I painted the fork Black and will paint a Creme dart. Which type of dart should I use?

Three vertical stripes like a standard Dx or The stretched Triangle? 
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_008_009.html (with stripes)
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_010_011.html (forks w/triangle)

I'm curious what would be a more popular choice amongst the experts. Thanks for any input.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2011)

the rims are cream with black pins and use the three stripe since its correct for that model. nice bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2011)

I already bought the 3 stripe stencil, I kinda was leaning that way. The rims on the other hand, seems the better bikes of the day had Chrome rims (not an option). The Dx bikes being lower ended bikes had painted rims. If you look at the link, it has the Dx rims painted the frame color. Although, Creme was standard. Having matching rims to frame looks interesting. Just wondering out loud...


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 14, 2011)

do what you heart says. both  types of rim colors looks great to me. black would make a statement.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 14, 2011)

Black rims with correct size creme PIN stripes, (pin in bold because some people seem to do them WAY too wide, they look dumb,) with Typhoon white walls would be my personal choice, but I digress.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I believe these bikes could be ordered with a reverse paint scheme so depending on how you paint it either type of scheme on the rim could be correct. v/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (May 10, 2011)

*Restoration update:*

So I painted/striped the forks and ended up painting the rims Black. I also got my chrome/Cad parts back. The rims and chain guard are getting striped. I decided to paint the rims Black. I like the look. Who likes the Black rims? 
More pics @ http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=447


----------



## ohdeebee (May 10, 2011)

I think they need the white pinstripe.


----------



## elginkid (May 10, 2011)

Looks great.  Add a rack (the streamlining seems incomplete without one), and finish the pinstriping, and it will be phenomenal.


----------



## Xcelsior (May 10, 2011)

*Paint it black*

Generally the painted rims on a black frame would have been black with ivory or creame stripes.  So I feel you made a good choice.  I have some pix of original dx bicycles in many colors that I can share with you if needed. I must have owned a dozen of them so far and still have a few.  And yes, you could get them with chrome if you wanted.  I have three right now that have original chrome wheels.  One even has a set of chrome lobdells on it.  You could get them with front drum brake and also dual brake set up as well.  People think that just because they were a lower end model that they didn't come set up "deluxe" but they did.  Look at some of the cycle supply or Schwinn catalogs.  This is still the best info out there. Let me know on those photos, I have quite a few.


----------



## DonChristie (May 10, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> I think they need the white pinstripe.



Pinstriping is happening tonite!!! I have a rack but it is a mess. Does anyone have a prewar rack? Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2011)

I have a '39 DXE that I plan on restoring and would be intersted in seeing the pics you have. I'm still undecided on color choice-I was leaning on the reverse black like Schinndoggy's bike but with red tires. My bike is badged a Goodrich and I have a set of the red Silvertown tires with a period Goodrich rear reflector. Thanks for any help. v/r Shawn







Xcelsior said:


> Generally the painted rims on a black frame would have been black with ivory or creame stripes.  So I feel you made a good choice.  I have some pix of original dx bicycles in many colors that I can share with you if needed. I must have owned a dozen of them so far and still have a few.  And yes, you could get them with chrome if you wanted.  I have three right now that have original chrome wheels.  One even has a set of chrome lobdells on it.  You could get them with front drum brake and also dual brake set up as well.  People think that just because they were a lower end model that they didn't come set up "deluxe" but they did.  Look at some of the cycle supply or Schwinn catalogs.  This is still the best info out there. Let me know on those photos, I have quite a few.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 12, 2011)

I saw Schwinndoggy's bike at the Cyclone Coaster meet/ride May 1st and it is a fine machine!!!


----------



## DonChristie (May 22, 2011)

I finally got the rims and chain guard pinstriped. She rides as well as she looks!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 22, 2011)

KILLER!!!!!, looks so good......


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 10, 2012)

Finally got to taking/posting updated pics. Enjoy!


----------



## Boris (Sep 10, 2012)

WOW! That's a real head-turner. And if they don't turn their heads the first time give 'em a blast on that lil' ol' horn you got there. Seriously a GREAT job!


----------



## vincev (Sep 10, 2012)

Is that horn from a model A?


----------



## racoop81 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow! Well done! That is a gorgeous ride, and I love the paint scheme. I'm not a big fan of the giant horn - but would be fun for scaring the groups old ladies walking their dogs on the bike path


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 10, 2012)

*Black 41 DX*

I recently had the good fortune to take on a restoration for the 'gurus' or 'gods' of Mountain Biking ...Gary Fisher, Joe Breeze etc...who were putting on a "History of Mountain Biking" retrospective museum exhibit at San Francisco Airport.  The bike I restored was to represent an "original" example of the types of bikes these guys first modified in the mid-70's to bomb down Mount Tam in Marin County....Pioneering the sport, so to speak, of Mountain biking.  They actually preferred the 41's for the very first bike builds, some even had the old Schwinn Expander brakes! It was pretty vpp; seeing their first bikes on display in a museum like setting.
------------
I've owned numerous DX bikes over the years and many 41's.  No paint scheme was etched in "stone" although some were far more common and/or "standardized" than others.  The bicycle they sent me to restore was an untampered with "text book" 41' bike and completely original.  In fact, too nice to restore and I tried my best to get them to send me something in rougher shape paint wise etc.  Due to time constraints and early an Summer Exhibit opening they didn't have time to out source a 'rougher' restoration project. It kind of killed me, but I had to restore their very nice I'd say Condition 7 bicycle.  I believe I did the bike justice restoring it exactly as sent , even with the same head badge only an NOS one as opposed to restored.  This was a 3 Rib Delta lit, truss fork bike in Black and Ivory, with the feather guard, Deep 41 1st year fenders and 9 hole rack.  The wheels on this bike were black like the body of the bicycle, which really stood out nicely and made this bike "pop". 
------------
I've seen more of these bikes with Ivory rims over the years but some were painted the color of the bike.  It was a great exhibit that I believe runs through Winter at SFO and features a time line with the restored "DX" kicking it off and showing a year to year evolution of the Mountain bikes as the sport carried through the years to present.  Check out exhibit if you're in SanFran, it's before boarding so you won't need a ticket to get to the display.  Cool stuff and ALL those guys were there at the opening, drinking beer, feasting and talking story.  Really a rich history there in the evolution of a sport that became world wide.  Funny how the Europeans eventually became the bad ass mountain bikers winning international competitions, eventually beating us at our own game.  At least we contributed seriously to the design and evolution of the bikes.

Scroll down on this first page quickly and the restored black DX starts off the time line. I believe most if not all of the bikes are featured in this article, they printed a very nicely done coffee table book with all the bikes and a fold out page for each bike in the exhibit.  Pretty over the top catalogue and show.

http://www.flysfo.com/web/page/sfo_...national_terminal_exhibitions/north_wall.html


[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Theres a funny story bout the size of the Horn. Before I got it, I honked my Horn tank at 2 ladies walking on the sidewalk. At first they did not hear it. I beeped it again and again, finally they turned, moved and laughed. I decided never again, ha! I guess I was making up for a deficit in the Horn department!  That horn will scare the poop out of anybody! It is an EA horn with a Military contract number and the date of 1941 on the tag. The thing is huge! -Bob, that Black DX in the Plastic case looks just like mine! This is one of those bikes were theres too much money spent to ever recoup.


----------

